# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أخبار الحمقى و المغفلين (ابن الجوزي رحمه الله ..)

## أحمد ياسين الغزي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الإخوة و الأخوات :
أحببت أن أشارككم في هذه الإستراحة بإيراد شيء من القصص الطريفة و الأخبار المسلية 
التي ذكرها الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في كتابه 
(أخبار الحمقى و المغفلين)
أسأل الله أن تنال إعجابكم و أن أدخل بها السرور إلى قلوبكم

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

* مغفلا واسط*
*  -  قال الجاحظ‏:‏ دخلت واسط فبكرت يوم الجمعة إلى الجامع فقعدت فرأيت على رجل لحية لم أر أكبر منها وإذا هو يقول لآخر‏:‏ إلزم السنة حتى تدخل الجنة فقال له الآخر وما السنة قال‏:‏ حب أبو بكر بن عفان وعثمان الفاروق وعمر الصديق وعلي بن أبي سفيان ومعاوية بن أبي شيبان ... قال‏:‏ ومن معاوية بن أبي شيبان‏؟ قال‏:‏ رجل صالح من حملة العرش وكاتب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وختنه على ابنته عائشة ‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*من هم أهل الكهف*
*  -  قال بعضهم‏:‏ مررت على قوم اجتمعوا على رجل يضربونه فقلت لشيخ منهم‏:‏ ما ذنب هذا ؟ قال‏:‏ يسب أصحاب الكهف ... قلت‏:‏ ومن أصحاب الكهف؟ قال‏:‏ لست مؤمناً ؟ قلت‏:‏ بلى ، ولكني أحب الفائدة‏...‏   قال‏:‏ أبو بكر ، وعمر ، ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان  ؛ ومعاوية هذا رجل من حملة سرادق العرش ...فقلت له‏:‏ يعجبني معرفتك بالأنساب والمذاهب... فقال‏:‏ نعم  ،خذ العلم عن أهله ... فقال واحد منهم لآخر‏:‏ أبو بكر أفضل من عمر .. قال‏:‏ لا ، بل عمر .. قال‏:‏ وكيف علمت ؟  قال‏:‏ لأنه لما مات أبو بكر جاء عمر إلى جنازته ولما مات عمر لم يجيء أبو بكر إلى جنازته ...*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

خرج رجل إلى قرية فأضافه خطيبها فأقام عنده أياماً  ،فقال له الخطيب‏:‏ أنا منذ مدة أصلي بهؤلاء القوم وقد أشكل علي في القرآن بعض مواضع  ، قال‏:‏ سلني عنها ...قال‏:‏ منها في ‏"‏ الحمد لله ‏"‏ ‏"‏ إياك نعبد وإياك ‏"‏ أي شيء ( تسعين ) أو ( سبعين ) أشكلت علي هذه ،فأنا أقولها (تسعين ) آخذ بالإحتياط‏ .// الآية الكريمة : (إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ) (الفاتحة : 5 )

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*تصحيف في أسماء الأعلام*

* - قال أبو بكر بن أبي أويس‏:‏ بينا عبد الله بن زياد يحدث انتهى إلى حديث شهر بن حوشب فقال‏:‏ حدثني شهر بن خوشب ، فقلت‏:‏ من هذا  ؟ فقال‏:‏ رجل من أهل خراسان اسمه من أسماء العجم ... فقلت‏:‏ لعلك تريد شهر بن حوشب‏...؟ فعلمنا أنه يأخذ من الكتب‏.‏* 
*  - وعن عوام بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ جاء حبيب كاتب مالك يقرأ على سفيان بن عيينة فقال‏:‏ حدثكم المسعودي عن جراب التيمي؟ فقال سفيان‏:‏ ليس هو جراب إنما هو خوات..‏.‏ وقرأ عليه‏:‏ حدثكم أيوب عن ابن شيرين‏...‏فقال‏  :‏ ليس كذلك إنما هو سيرين‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*تصحيف أدى إلى جريمة* 
* - قال أبو نعيم‏:‏ كتب عبد الملك إلى أبي بكر بن حزم أن احص من قبلك من المخنثين فصحف الكاتب فقرأ بالخاء فخصاهم‏.‏ // أي قرأ ( اخص  )  بدل  ( احص ) / فقال بعض المخنثين‏:‏ اليوم استحققنا هذا الاسم‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*  - قال الدارقطني‏:‏ وحدثني محمد بن يحيى الصولي قال‏:‏ حدثنا أبو العيناء قال‏:‏ حضرت مجلس بعض المحدثين المغفلين فأسند حديثاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جبرائيل عن الله (عن رجل ) فقلت‏:‏ من هذا الذي يصلح أن يكون شيخ الله فإذا هو قد صحفه وإذ هو عز وجل‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*كره أن يغيظ السيدة عائشة**‏*
*  - قال محمد بن زياد‏:‏ كان عيسى بن صالح بن علي يحمق وكان له ابن يقال له‏:‏ عبد الله من عقلاء الناس، فتولى عيسى جند قنسرين فاستخلف ابنه على العمل ؛ قال ابنه‏:‏ فأتاني رسوله في بعض الليل يأمرني بالحضور في وقت مبكر لا يحضر فيه إلا لأمر مهم ، فتوهمت أن كتاباً ورد من الخليفة في بعض الأشياء التي يحتاج فيها إلى حضوري وحضور الناس، فلبست السواد وتقدمت بالبعثة إلى وجوه القواد ، وركبت إلى داره ... فلما دخلتها سألت الحجاب: هل ورد كتاب من الخليفة أو حدث أمر ؟ فقالوا : لم يكن من هذا شيء ...فصرت من الدار إلى موضع تخلف الحجاب عنه فسألت الخدام أيضاً ، فقالوا مثل مقالة الحجاب ، فصرت إلى الموضع الذي هو فيه فقال لي‏:‏ أدخل يا بني ... فدخلت فوجدته على فراشه  ، فقال‏:‏ علمت يا بني أني سهرت الليلة في أمر أنا مفكر فيه إلى الساعة... قلت‏:‏ أصلح الله الأمير ، ما هو ؟ قال‏:‏ اشتهيت أن يصيرني الله من الحور العين ويجعل في الجنة زوجي يوسف النبي ، فطال في ذلك فكري ...قلت‏:‏ أصلح الله الأمير، فالله عز وجل قد جعلك رجلاً فأرجو أن يدخلك الجنة ويزوجك من الحور العين ، فإذا وقع هذا في فكرك فهلا اشتهيت محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكون زوجك فإنه أحق بالقرابة والنسب وهو سيد الأولين والآخرين في أعلى عليين... فقال‏:‏ يا بني لا تظن أني لم أفكر في هذا فقد فكرت فيه ولكن كرهت أن أغيظ السيدة عائشة‏...‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*  - حدثنا أبو بكر النقاش قال‏:‏ كتب كاتب منصور بن النعمان إليه من البصرة أنه أصاب لصاً فكره الإقدام على قطعه دون الاستطلاع على أمره وأنه خياط فكتب إليه‏:‏ إقطع رجله ودع يده فقال‏:‏ إن الله أمر بغير ذلك فكتب إليه‏:‏ نفذ ما أمرتك به فإن الشاهد يرى ما لا يرى الغائب‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*إلحس ما كتبت‏* *  - حدثنا محمد بن خلف قال‏:‏ قال بعض الولاة لكاتبه‏:‏ أكتب إلى فلان وعنفه وقل له‏:‏ بئس ما صنعت يا خرا‏.‏* 
*فقال الكاتب‏:‏ أعزك الله ، لا يحسن هذا في المكاتبة ..‏.‏ قال‏:‏ صدقت إلحس موضع الخرا بلسانك‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*عامل الرشيد على الرقة‏:‏*
*  - وعن جرير بن المقفع عن وزير كسرى قال‏:‏ كان قباذ أحمق كان يأتي البستان فيشم الريحان في منبته ويقول‏:‏ لا أقلعه رحمة له‏.‏* 
*  - وبلغنا عن نصر بن مقبل وكان عامل الرشيد على الرقة أنه أمر بجلد شاة الحد فقالوا إنها بهيمة‏...‏ قال‏:‏ الحدود لا تعطل وإن عطلتها فبئس الوالي أنا‏....فانتهى خبره إلى الرشيد فلما وقف بين يديه قال‏:‏ من أنت؟ قال‏:‏ مولى لبني كلاب... فضحك الرشيد ،وقال‏:‏ كيف بصرك بالحكم ؟ قال‏:‏ الناس والبهائم عندي واحد في الحق ولو وجب الحق على بهيمة وكانت أمي أو أختي لحددتها ولم تأخذني في الله لومة لائم‏.‏..فأمر الرشيد أن لا يستعان به‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*نحن في خير ولكن قتل أكثر الأسرة‏*
*  - وكتب رجل من البصرة إلى أبيه‏:‏ كتبت إليك يا أبت نحن كما يسرك الله عونه وقوته لم يحدث علينا بعدك إلا كل خير إلا أن حائطاً لنا وقع على أمي وأخي الصغير وأختي والجارية والحمار والديك والشاة ولم يفلت غيري‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

هرب الأعرابي من الصلاة 
‏ ‏ وصلى بعض الأعراب خلف بعض الأئمة في الصف الأول وكان اسم الأعرابي مجرماً فقرأ الإمام‏:‏ والمرسلات‏.‏ 
إلى قوله‏:‏ ‏"‏ ألم نهلك الأولين ‏"‏ فتأخر البدوي إلى الصف الآخر ... فقال‏:‏ ‏"‏ ثم نتبعهم الآخرين ‏"‏ ...فرجع إلى الصف الأوسط فقال‏:‏ ‏"‏ كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين ‏"‏ فولى هارباً  ، وهو يقول‏:‏ ما أرى المطلوب غيري‏.‏// الايات البينات : (وَالْمُرْسَلَات  ِ عُرْفاً) (المرسلات : 1 ) + (أَلَمْ نُهْلِكِ الْأَوَّلِينَ) (المرسلات : 16 )  + (كَذَلِكَ نَفْعَلُ بِالْمُجْرِمِين  َ) (المرسلات : 18 ) /

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*تذاكر قوم قيام الليل وعندهم أعرابي**  - فقالوا له‏:‏ أتقوم بالليل  ؟ قال‏:‏ أي والله ... قالوا :‏ فما تصنع  قال‏:‏ أبول ، وأرجع أنام‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*الكسائي يحسن اللغة والأدب*
*‏   - وعن سلمة قال‏:‏ كان عند المهدي مؤدب يؤدب الرشيد فدعاه يوماً المهدي وهو يستاك  ،فقال‏:‏ كيف تأمر من السواك ؟ قال‏:‏ استك يا أمير المؤمنين... فقال المهدي‏:‏ إنا لله.. ثم قال‏:‏ التمسوا من هو أفهم من هذا ؟ قالوا‏:‏ رجل يقال له علي بن حمزة الكسائي من أهل الكوفة قدم من البادية قريباً فلما قدم على الرشيد قال له‏:‏ يا علي قال‏:‏ لبيك يا أمير المؤمنين ...قال‏:‏ كيف تأمر من السواك؟ قال‏:‏ سك يا أمير المؤمنين... قال‏:‏ أحسنت وأصبت‏.‏* 
*وأمر له بعشرة آلاف درهم‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*القصاص أبو أحمد التمار*
*  - وعن محمد بن خلف ، قال أبو أحمد التمار في قصصه‏:‏ لقد عظم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حق الجار حتى قال فيه قولاً أستحي والله أن أذكره‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*كيف يقضي الأحمق على الشيطان ‏*
*  - قال بعض القصاص‏:‏ يا معشر الناس إن الشيطان إذا سمي على الطعام والشراب لم يقربه فكلوا خبز الأرز المالح ولا تسموا فيأكل معكم ثم اشربوا الماء وسموا حتى تقتلوه عطشاً ‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*آية سببت له الخشوع والوجد*
*  - عن أبي عثمان الجاحظ قال‏:‏ أخبرني يحيى بن جعفر قال‏:‏ كان لي جار من أهل فارس وكان بلحية ما رأيت أطول منها قط وكان طول الليل يبكي ، فأنبهني ذات ليلة بكاؤه ونحيبه وهو يشهق ويضرب على رأسه وصدره ويردد آية من كتاب الله تعالى ، فلما رأيت ما نزل به قلت لأسمعن هذه الآية التي قتلت هذا وأذهب نومي فتسمعت عليه فإذا الآية ‏"‏ يسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى ‏"‏ فعلمت أن طول اللحية لا يخلف‏.‏// الاية الكريمة : (وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُواْ النِّسَاء فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىَ يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللّهُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ) (البقرة : 222 )*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*من قصة متزهد لا يعرف من هم الأنبياء*
*  - قال بعض معارفنا‏:‏ إنه حضر في بعض البلاد عند متزهد وحضر جماعة يتبركون به منهم قاضي البلاد ، فجرى ذكر لوط عليه السلام ، فقال المتزهد‏:‏ عليه لعنة الله ... فقيل له‏:‏ ويحك هذا نبي... فقال‏:‏ ما علمت؛ ثم التفت إلى القاضي فقال‏:‏ خذ علي التوبة مما قلت فتاب ثم أفاضوا في الحديث فجرى ذكر فرعون فقالوا له‏:‏ ما تقول فيه ؟ فقال‏:‏ أنا الآن تبت فلا أدخل بين الأنبياء‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

وقال  
  - مررت بمعلم وقد كتب لغلام : وإذ قال لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه يا بني لا تقصص رؤياك على إخوتك فيكيدوا لك كيداً وأكيد كيداً فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويداً ... فقلت له‏:‏ ويحك ، فقد أدخلت سورة في سورة ...قال‏:‏ نعم ، إذا كان أبوه يدخل شهراً في شهر فأنا أيضاً أدخل سورة في سورة ، فلا آخذ شيئاً ولا ابنه يتعلم شيئاً‏.‏//
الآيات البينات : (وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ يَا بُنَيَّ لَا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ) (لقمان : 13 ) +  
 (قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ لاَ تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُواْ لَكَ كَيْداً إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلإِنسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ) (يوسف : 5 ) +  ( إِنَّهُمْ يَكِيدُونَ كَيْداً * وَأَكِيدُ كَيْداً * فَمَهِّلِ الْكَافِرِينَ أَمْهِلْهُمْ رُوَيْداً )  (الطارق : 15 - 17 ) /

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*لماذا لم يوتر المغفل*
*  - عن البحتري قال‏:‏ قال لي السراج‏:‏ منذ أربعين سنة لم أوتر خلافاً لمن يوجبها ...قلت‏:‏ أنظر إلى تغفيل هذا الرجل كيف ترك واجباً عند قوم وسنة عند الأكثرين وما يضر من أوجبها من تركه إياها‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*وعن المرزبان قال*
*‏ قال أبو عثمان البصري ‏:‏ كان أخوة ثلاثة أبو قطيفة ،والطبلي ، وأبو كلير ... وهم ولد غياث بن أسيد، فأما أحدهم فكان يحج عن حمزة بن عبد المطلب ويقول‏:‏ استشهد قبل أن يحج ، والآخر يضحي عن أبي بكر وعمر ويقول‏:‏ غلطا في ترك الأضحية ، والآخر يفطر عن عائشة أيام التشريق ويقول‏:‏ غلطت في صوم أيام العيد فمن صام عن أبيه فأنا أفطر عن أمي عائشة ‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*خرج من الكتاب فتعلم كل شيء*
*  - وعن ثمامة بن أشرس قال‏:‏ شهدت رجلاً وقد قدم خصماً له إلى بعض الولاة ، فقال‏:‏ أصلحك الله أنا رافضي ناصبي، وخصمي جهمي مشبه مجسم قدري يشتم الحجاج بن الزبير الذي هدم الكعبة على علي بن أبي سفيان ويلعن معاوية بن أبي طالب ...فقال له الوالي‏:‏ ما أدري مم أتعجب من علمك بالأنساب أم من معرفتك الألقاب؟ قال ‏:‏ أصلحك الله ، ما خرجت من الكتاب حتى تعلمت هذا كله‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*موضع إن شاء الله*
*  - وخرج رجل إلى السوق يشتري حماراً  ، فلقيه صديق له فسأله ... فقال‏:‏ إلى السوق لأشتري حماراً ، فقال‏:‏ قل إن شاء الله ... فقال‏:‏ ليس ها هنا موضع إن شاء الله الدراهم في كمي والحمار في السوق ؛ فبينما هو يطلب الحمار سرقت منه الدراهم ، فرجع خائباً فلقيه صديقه فقال له‏:‏ ما صنعت ؟ فقال‏:‏ سرقت الدراهم إن شاء الله فقال له صديقه ‏:‏ ليس ها هنا موضع إن شاء الله‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*عمل بالنصائح مجتمعة**‏*
*  - عن أبي علي البصري‏:‏ قال‏:‏ أخبرت أن رجلاً ورث مالاً جزيلاً فعمل فيه ما اشتهى ، فقال‏:‏ أريد أن تفتحوا علي صناعة لا يعود علي منها شيء فأتلف بها هذا المال فقال له أحد جلسائه‏:‏ اشتر التمر من الموصل واحمله إلى البصرة ... وقال آخر له‏:‏ اشتر من ابر الخياطة التي ثلاثة بدرهم فإذا جمعت عشرة أرطال أسبكها نقداً تبيعها بدرهمين ... وقال آخر‏:‏ اشتر ما شئت واخرج إلى الأعراب فبعه منهم وخذ سفاتجهم إلى الأكراد وبع من الأكراد وخذ سفاتجهم إلى الأعراب فكان يفعل ذلك حتى فني ماله‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*أمشي** وأربح حماراً‏*
*  - عن محمد الداري قال‏ :‏ كان عندنا رجل بدارا وكان فيه غفلة فخرج من دارا ومعه عشرة أحمر فركب واحداً وعدها فإذا هي تسعة فنزل وعدها فإذا هي عشرة ... فلا زال كذلك مراراً ، فقال‏:‏ أنا أمشي وأربح حماراً خير من أن أركب ويذهب مني حمار  ، فرأيته يمشي حتى كاد يتلف إلى أن بلغ قريته‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*محبة غريبة‏*
*  - حكى عبد الله النوفلي قال‏:‏ قال مدني‏:‏ إني أحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حباً لم يحبه أحد قط ...قيل‏:‏ وما بلغ من حبك له ؟ قال‏:‏ وددت أن عمه أبا طالب أسلم ويسر النبي بذلك وأموت كافراً بدله‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*يأجوج ومأجوج يسألان في القبر**‏ * 
*  - دخل بعض المغفلين على رجل يعزيه بأخ له فقال‏:‏ أعظم الله أجرك ورحم أخاك وأعانه على ما يرد عليه من مسألة يأجوج ومأجوج ... فضحك من حضر ، وقالوا له‏:‏ ويحك ، ويأجوج ومأجوج يسائلان الناس ؟ فقال‏:‏ لعن الله إبليس أردت أن أقول هاروت وماروت‏ .‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*ركبه الأسد وأحدث في سرواله*
*  - اعترض الأسد قافلة فرآه رجل منهم فخر إلى الأرض فركبه الأسد فشد القوم بأجمعهم على الأسد واستنقذوه... فقالوا له‏:‏ ما حالك ؟ قال‏:‏ لا بأس علي ولكن خرى الأسد في سراويلي‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*حماقات متنوعة*
* - قيل لمغفل‏:‏ قد سرق حمارك ... فقال ‏:‏ الحمد الله ، أني ما كنت عليه‏.‏* 
* - نظر رجل في الجب فرأى وجهه فعاد إلى أمه فقال‏:‏ في الجب لص فجاءت الأم فاطلعت فقالت‏:‏ أي والله ومعه فاجرة‏ .‏* 
*  - ذكر رجل بين يدي رجل فقال‏:‏ إنه رجل سوء قيل له‏:‏ من أين علمت ؟ قال‏:‏ أفسد بعض أهلي... قيل‏:‏ ومن أفسد ؟ قال‏:‏ أمي صانها الله‏.‏* 
*  - سئل بعضهم عن مولده فقال‏:‏ ولدت رأس الهلال للنصف من رمضان بعد العيد بثلاثة أيام احسبوا الآن كيف شئتم‏.‏* 
*  - كتب بعضهم إلى أبيه‏:‏ كتابي إليك يوم الجمعة عشية الأربعاء لأربعين ليلة خلت من جمادى الأوسط وأعلمك أني مرضت مرضة لو كان غيري كان قد مات‏...فقال أبوه‏ :‏ أمك طالق ثلاثاً لو مت لما كلمتك أبداً‏.‏*

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*رسالة تعزية من مغفل‏*
*  -‏ كتب بعض المغفين إلى رجل يعزيه بابنته ‏:‏ بلغني مصيبتك وما هي بمصيبة وقد جاء بالخبر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال‏:‏ من توفيت له بنت كان له من الأجر ....ذهب والله عني ، ومن توفيت له اثنتان كان له من الأجر مثل الذي ذهب عني مرتين .... وبعد فقد ماتت عائشة بنت...*

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

> جزاكم الله خيراً


 بارك الله فيك أخي أبو الحسن على مرورك الطيب

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

اللهم اغفر لنا

----------

